# Cheap Scrim



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

okay please explain to dumb girl what im seeing and what "scrim" is...? yes sadly im serious. lol


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

Don't feel bad. The video didn't come out to well. Scrim is a fabric the hides scenes that are placed behind it. when you put lighting on that scene the fabric turns almost transperent and shows the hidden scene. It's used in dream sequences a lot on stage. I'm just going to hide behind it in my garage until the tot's come in. Then I'll hit my strobe lights so I can be seen and jump through the scrim


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay rnr, you don't know how useful this is going to be. i didn't know what scrim was either. we want to do some year a scene from the ring and keep having the person get closer and closer but like black out sequences, this will work. thanks, this is great


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

Glad to help. I wish I was able to get a better video. So that Ring idea aounds sweet. How are you going to set it up?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, you know in the ring she crawls through the tv, i found on city wide trash day someone had thrown out a big mirror free standing frame. of course, the mirror was busted out so we grabbed it. we were going to have someone crawl creepily through that but hadn't figured spacifics yet. now with this material idea you just posted, you would see the material and it could be the mirror glass. then with the flashing strobe you could have them keep coming forward, it would give a creepy look. on this side of the mirror have some big boxes set to the side and an extra person sitting inside. at one point the person coming forward would duck to the side behind the vision of the boxes, and the person in the boxes stand up like they came through the mirror. what do you think? i loved the ring. when she came through the tv it was freeky. oh, so we have a room with the mirror, some boxes, a stand and a phone. when the kids walk in we have a phone ring. we say, don't ever answer the phone. then if one of the treaters don't answer it we have a player in their group who does. the lights go off and then the strobe comes on. if a kid does answer, well that is the one the creature grabs. what do you think? this is for next year. this year we are doing a magic theme.


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

Hmmm...Here's what I'm thinking. You could simplify the t.v. trick by simply "slitting" the fabric. hang some weight off the bottom or just tack it to something so it stays tight. The actor simply walks, or crawls, up to and through the hole in the fabric. You would still get the eerie visual the scrim creates, and then the actual 3d monster comes into the "real" world. The simpler the better!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hhmmm, nice suggestion. okay, i sew velcro to the material and glue velcro to the frame. then they crawl through.


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

Sounds like a plan! Try it and post up a vid.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

we have a new girl in training at work. she is doing pretty good. should have some free time up after next wednessday. will play with it then sometime. later


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

rnrkid thanks for posting your thread. Had to laugh tho. Those Darn black cats don't ever cooperate when you want them too...... 
Scrim is fun...hallorenescene I think you have a good idea there. Could be magic ! lol


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

Cool! Let me know if you need any help. I hope I don't get in trouble for posting this, but I got the fabric from Fabricguru.com. They're not a sponsor, but not really Halloween either so it should be okay


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

cylonfrogqueen said:


> rnrkid thanks for posting your thread. Had to laugh tho. Those Darn black cats don't ever cooperate when you want them too......
> Scrim is fun...hallorenescene I think you have a good idea there. Could be magic ! lol


It's funny. My wife has spent the last 3 years trying to pose the cat (Koshka) in a spontaneous Halloween pic. If it had worked I would post it here...but as you can see...not so much She just happened to be hiding under the fabric so I took a quick video. That's why it's so crappy.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cylon, i take it you have worked with this material before? what have you used it for?
rnr, i don't think you will get in trouble for posting any resources, i think you just get in trouble if you are selling and keep hitting up people to buy. don't take this for gospel though but i think i am right. anyway, thanks for the resource. i would probably go to wal mart, then hobby lobby, then joannes fabrics first. 
i do like working with material. i went to a play called godspell, and one called jesus christ superstar. they were fantastic. for the resurrection of christ they had 3 people get into this stretchy material and stretch out in different directions at the same time. it was cool. i talked to the drama coach and he said go to a material store and ask for swim suit material. i got some gray and some black. i sewed the gray up with a velcro opening and had a 6 ft. guy and his son inside. they were men that looked at medusa and got turned to stone. as the tot got close they would stretch their hands out at them. then with the black i velcroed around a doorframe and around the material and had the room dark enough and as the tot went past the door two hands stretched out in the material and grabbed at the kids. it was pretty creepy and fun.


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow, I didn't think swim suit material would have the right properties for that. Good to know it works, though. Let me know how it works out for you.


----------

